# Pray for my cousin



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My cousin Cindy Graf went to hospital in Jacksonville. She thought she was sick or having a heart attack, but it turned out to be an infected mass on her ovary.It went through her entire body. She on a ventilator now, not improving.. They're talking to the family about taking her off the vent.
It will take 3 days for all the tests to take her off.Pray she can improve before that.. Her brother died 2 years ago and now Cindy in dire condition..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, You are the Almighty God everything and everyone of us are in your hands you know each breath we take, our days are numbered down here, we are under your mercy. Lord if it be in your will I'm asking for a miracle for Cindy. May she come out of this coma knowing she has been touched by Jesus.
Be with her family, may they feel your peace that passes all understanding.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michelle - sending the best thoughts possible.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear this. Of course I will send prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this Michelle. I'll sure keep your cousin in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How awful Michelle, I'll be praying for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard loosing those you grew up with. Christy her younger sister is the last remaining cousin if Cindy passes. She's my mom's youngest niece. The last close family tie with my mom.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Pray she gets better. You were fortunate to have cousins to grow up with. Lots of good memories.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cindy is holding steady right now,so , hoping they will hold off on any drastic measures..


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Keeping you and your cousin in prayer


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry Michelle, I'm sorry for more bad news in your family. I'm thinking about you--please try to keep yourself calm and as stress free as possible. You've gone through so much, I'm worried it will take a toll on your health.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just checking in Michelle


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers for your cousin,Michelle. /SIZE]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

continued good thoughts and prayers Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cindy is stable, they're slowly lowering oxygen and she's holding steady so far.. Baby steps.. I had surgery consult so an all day trip...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - since I saw this the other day you and she have been on my mind. Glad to hear she's stable and small steps of improvement. Continued prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so good to hear this Michelle, more prayers sent your way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My continued prayers for Cindy:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I will be praying for your cousin.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How is Cindy doing? Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle, just now seeing this. Sending prayers for your cousin,Cindy and You and your family :heart: rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Update on Cindy as of 8 am today. . . Not a lot of change in her condition but still some very small improvements. Her white blood cell count is continuing to come down (21,000) and her temp remains normal. She is tolerating the nutrition they are giving her through the tube. Please continue the much appreciated prayers as she still has tons of healing ahead of her. I can't say it enough how blessed we are to have so many prayers and so much support.
Hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her vitals remain stable and white blood cell count continues to drop (now at 16,000) which means her body is fighting the infection. The wound from her surgery is also healing nicely. No fever and ventilator is still at 50%. She opens her eyes in response to her name but they continue to keep her heavily sedated. She is still considered critical but prayers are being answered.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

This sounds encouraging! THANK YOU GOD 

rayer::heart:rayer::heart:rayer::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to see this update, Michelle. She sounds like a fighter and she's going in the right direction. Continued prayers. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, its great there's improvement. Sending more prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Continued prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Update on Cindy as of Sunday, 2/22/15. . . Our prayers are being heard and answered! Cindy's condition continues to improve even though she is still on the ventilator and listed as critical. Her white blood cell count is now down to 10,200 (should be 5,000 but better than 30,000+ last Sunday) and temp is holding around 98°. Her BP is 95/46 and heart rate is 68. Chest xrays showed the lungs are clear so they have turned settings down even more on the ventilator! Still keeping her sedated but is responding to her name by opening her eyes and moving her toes. I can't begin to say thank you enough times for everyone's prayers, love and support. Keep the prayers coming and I'll keep the updates coming!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the LORD 

Continued prayers, we are witnessing a miracle


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Father, in your mercy hear our prayers both for Michelle's cousin & Michelle & Al!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news, glad she is continuing to improve.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Great news! Praying that she continues to make progress!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news Michelle.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, that sounds like great news! Continued prayers...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wonderful News!!! :wub:

Prayers and Praise still continued ...

(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Cindy is doing better she is wide awake!!!!!! She is responding to nurses by nodding her head. They will continue the ventilator for at least another day. I am so happy and thankful right now. It's frightening to think that they were writing her off and going to turn off vent and let her die..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Cindy is doing better she is wide awake!!!!!! She is responding to nurses by nodding her head. They will continue the ventilator for at least another day. I am so happy and thankful right now. It's frightening to think that they were writing her off and going to turn off vent and let her die..


That's wonderful news, Michelle! Prayers continue for Cindy.

I still say prayers for you, too, Michelle ... you have gone through a lot. I am so happy for you that you are cancer free now.:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:woohoo2: what a awesome GOD we have. I'm thrilled PRAISE BE TO GOD


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Really good news, Michelle. I know she'll have a lot of PT and OT in her future but she's a fighter.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her condition continues to improve. No more ventilator!!!! They removed the ventilator early this afternoon and she's already wanting out of there! Lol. Her sister Chris was able to talk to her on the phone a few minutes ago-- only allowed her to say a few words. Definitely the shortest conversation she have ever had with her on the phone! Again, continued prayers are appreciated as she continues on her road to recovery.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So glad. Pray the improvement continues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Considering her family was going to take her off the vent and she almost died..and would have if they'd taken her off... wow!!!! If my cousin Christy hadn't been in contact with the hospital and talked with them about the family.. A bunch of druggies who can't make rational decisions..Thankfully the staff kept Christy in the loop..or it could have turned out really badly...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, how wonderful! yes it is scary to think of what could have been , but thankfully she's on her way to getting well. I'm happy for you Michelle.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Everyday it's so awesome hearing how God has his hand on Cindy, she is a miracle, I hope once she is home she will know just how close she came to dying.

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers, you have Cindy in your arms, each breath she takes is given by you. May people see and hear of her miracle and Lord may they realize this is for all of us, we just need to ask, you have our days numbered, our lives are in your hands, you give and you take,Glory and honor and praise go to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle none of us know when it is our time. I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank You God. This is great news. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Having worked in the oncology unit of a hospital I know what a difficult decision for families this is Michelle. I am so happy this had such a positive outcome! I know you don't have much family and this is such a special blessing for you----you deserve it! It is truly miraculous!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------

